# Broadmouth CWMU for deer



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I came across this forum while doing an online search, so I am new here. It looks like a great site. I am from Utah, but I have been out of state and the country for most of the last several years serving in the military. It has been a while since I could hunt here, and I am excited to be back. I am looking for a fun deer hunt this fall. 

I was wondering if anyone has knowledge of the Broadmouth CWMU as far as deer are concerned. I have spoken to the operator and searched online extensively. The operator was pleasant to speak with, but there seems to be very little information out there. Has anyone ever hunted this property? I did see a similar post on this site from several years back that had very few replies. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.

Jason S


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know nothing of the Broadmouth CWMU... but to be honest, I am skeptical of all CWMU's in this state. Have heard way too many bad stories, without even 10% good stories. Don't get me wrong, I have heard some good, but not enough to even begin to counteract the bad ones. Hopefully somebody has some good to say about this operator & their property. 

I guess the thing that upsets me most about them is you draw a tag for their land... yet I have constantly heard about guides or operators taking people outside their boundaries to get an animal... is this not illegal? I realize you're in season, but outside of your area... I've also heard many stories of "You can only hunt this area over here, because I have a guy that paid $10k for a bull elk is over there..." From what I understand of the CWMU system, this is NOT the way it's supposed to be done. 

Good luck to you, if you decide to apply for this tag!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My wife had a tag for this unit last year (2012). It was alot tougher of a hunt than I expected. There alot of steep and wide canyons to hunt. Basically the unit covers Powder Mountian ski resort. Oh, by the way, you cannot hunt on the property which houses the ski lift or lodges, so that eliminates about half of the unit. You also have to deal with the powder mtn. employees out riding around the hills in their rock crawlers. That screwed us up 4 times in 5 days. My wife did end up shooting a buck on the last afternoon we could hunt, but it wasn't what she was hoping for. 
If you draw that hunt be prepared to shoot alooooong ways. I would guess most deer we saw were 600-1,000+ yards out and it is very tough to get close because of the terrain. It's a good place to spot them though. 

How many points do you have?


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I have 9 points. Did you guys see any good deer last year?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't burn 9 points on Broadmouth!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Don't burn 9 points on Broadmouth!


Yeah, you stand a good chance getting a Bookcliff tag with that amount of points. Go with a regular LE unless you personally know one of the CWMU operations or elect to put in for one of the more respected ones like Deseret or Alton. JMHO.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

We constantly have problems with these guys trespassing and illegally guiding hunters on our adjoining property. 
I crossed paths with their guides on our land during the muzzleloader deer hunt last fall. Four dudes each with Swaro binos and scopes set up on a vantage point watching the adjacent canyon well outside of the boundaries of their ranch. My grandfather and I stopped to talk to just chat with them as we rode past & they scattered like ****roaches. One was on the radio giving instructions to somebody in the canyon & the others did the "whistle & look at the sky" routine. I commented on their gear & asked what they were seeing, the response was a brisk, "Nothing." We chalked it up to them just being impolite (idiots, as we call them), but it seemed fishy to me that 4 "Joe Q. Public" guys would be completely decked out with all that gear and no guns anywhere to be seen. So we went back, there were no tags or stickers on their vehicles indicating landownership. We asked them to produce proof of landownership or permission to be on the property (we all carry some form or another _especially _during hunting season). None could. I asked if they were Rulon's guys, and their reaction to the question told me yes. So the license plate number was taken of their vehicle and provided to the Weber County Sheriff. Don't know if anything happened beyond that, but I didn't see them again the remaining 4 days that I hunted.
Additionally, these guys were caught several years back riding their horses into the property pushing the little elk herd over onto their ranch and were confronted on more than one occasion about it... but that doesn't show up on their website.
Based upon my personal experiences with this CWMU and the personnel, I would say that these are some of the most crooked of the bunch & stay as far away from that operation as possible.
As far as a commentary on the quality of critters in the area... my brother took a nice little 3x4 (maybe 20-22") on the muzzy hunt this year which was the biggest buck we've taken in 31 years of owning property up there. We see tons of deer every year and eventually find a young buck to put meat in the freezer. On a bad day we'll see 50+ does & fawns, so we figure the area is a bit of a nursery. I saw 6 4x4s on the general muzzy elk hunt, so if you ask my opinion the quality increases later in the year as the bucks start moving through in search of does. There's a good buck or two that can always be found there, my trail cameras have proven that, but they are tough to find.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to all for your replies. I am impressed with the number of replies. I have asked the same question on other sites without much response at all. You have confirmed my concerns with this or other CWMU's. I may try for a regular LE hunt instead, perhaps an archery Book Cliffs or Vernon.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

It depends on your definition of quality. I would say the biggest buck we saw would reach the 180 range. He was also on some adjacent property. 
Saw several young 3 & 4 points that "should" grow up to be good ones if they didn't get killed on the rifle hunt in middle fork this year. I heard they had a good hunt over there this year with the snow.

Until last year my wife had only killed smaller bucks so she wanted something other than a 2 point. She killed a 23" 3x3. probably a 3-4 year old buck. He wasn't the best buck we saw but he was one of the few we got in range of.

Also, I would not even consider using a bow or muzzleloader on this unit. You would probably have a better chance of killing an elk on Washington Blvd than killing a good buck on Broadmouth with a bow.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

with 9 points I think I'd lean towards Vernon...or even roll the dice for an archery paunsy tag...


----------



## bugleboy1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I second what Derekp says, Broadmouth runs a shady operation! Always has and always will, there are a few nice bucks on the cwmu though, you just have to find em like anywhere.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Saw several young 3 & 4 points that "should" grow up to be good ones if they didn't get killed on the rifle hunt in middle fork this year. I heard they had a good hunt over there this year with the snow.


The snow really helped the general guys last fall but I know of several good bucks that made it (pic taken Friday, November 2nd):









With the easy winter up there... this year would probably be about as a good as any for Broadmouth if a guy still wants to apply there.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

A CWMU that has piqued my interest in the past is West Hills in Box Elder Co. It would seem to be a perfect unit for a rifle hunt and conducive to a good spotter. It had a 4 out of 5 satisfaction rating, and I'll be honest - I haven't spoken to the operator. Might be something to look into and if interested, to see if others have hunted it.

A Book Cliffs LE deer tag would be a good bet though if you could draw it.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the additional comments and pic!

MWScott - I do like the look of the terrain on the West Hills unit. I may give the operator a call just to see. Three more days to make a decision...


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Do a few searches. Rulon got hit poaching a moose a few years back. His lodge got in a bunch of trouble with the county(believed it was taxed as a barn, not a lodge), with the fire marshal, etc..., his meat processing buisness up in the valley had problems. In short he seems to be one of those guys who thinks he entitled, laws be damned. In disclousure, I HATE THE CWMU system, but I am sure there are some good guys. Down in Mt. Pleasant there is one, Bear Mtn., I believe. Ran on the the owner a few years back, he seemed like a pretty good dude


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want info on west hills shoot me a pm. Brother hunted it in 09 and cousin hunted it last year.


----------

